# [Access / VB] XML-Parser



## knecht2k3 (15. September 2003)

Hi,

ich arbeite mich derzeit in MS Access ein und bin auf der Suche nach Unterstützung/Tutorials für einen XML-Parser, der dynamische XML-Seiten auswertet und in ordentlicher Form in einem Bericht ausgibt.

Hat da jemand was für mich?

danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. September 2003)

Servus!

Schau doch mal bei:

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/vermischtes/33935/

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnovba00/html/xmlwork.asp

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Applications/MS_Office/Q_20700678.html

Gruß Tom


----------

